# RAM faible



## lithium (22 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir, je viens de m'apercevoir en installant un widget sur mon ibook que sans rien faire il me reste juste 38 mb de ram dispo, alors que j'ai 512!!
Je sais que Konfabulator demande un peu de ressources mais là qd même!!
Pourrais je avoir quelques explications afin de savoir comment gagner un peu de ram.
Par avance merci.
LithiuM


----------



## lithium (22 Mai 2005)

Bon apres avoir fouinner un ti peu dans mon mac (bah oui je debute encore!), je suis tombé sur l'utilitaire moniteur systeme. Ce qui m'a permis de voir que sur ces fameux 512 de RAM il ne merestait vraiment pas bcp de dispo.Ci joint la capture à ce moment là:



J'ai alors quitté konfabulator, et laisser tourner que les appli qui tournent habituellement, cad pas grand chose.
Mais le resultat a peu varier??!!!
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider a interpréter la legende du monteur systeme, car je ne comprend pas trop le decoupage de la memoire utilisée ou pas.
Par avance merci.

[EDIT] en redemarant l'ordi et en lancant à nouveau le moniteur systeme, je me retrouve cette fois avec 249  mo de dispo, par contrte au demarrage j'ai "IcalAlarmScheduler" , "Databae Deamon" , et "itunes Helper" de lancés. Comment faire pour ne pas avoir ces applis au démarrage? et dites moi svp par rapport à la capture si d'autrtes applis peuvent ne pas être lancer au demarrage, et ou aller pour les desactiver?
Vraiment merci d'avance. 
LithiuM.  [/EDIT]


----------



## dbourni (23 Mai 2005)

Pour supprimer les applis au démarrage il faut aller dans Préférences Système / Comptes / onglet Ouverture. Tu décoches alors les applis qui ne doivent pas être lancées.


----------



## geoffrey (23 Mai 2005)

Tu parles de konfabulator ou de dashboard ? (sinon konfabulator est connu pour etre tres tres gourmand...)


----------



## brome (23 Mai 2005)

Pas de panique, il est tout à fait normal de n'avoir que très peu de RAM de libre ! Même avec 512 Mo.

En fait, si on regarde ta capture d'écran, on voit que tu as :
- 8 Mo de RAM disponible
- 207 Mo de RAM inactive

En fait il faut savoir que la quantité totale de RAM disponible à tout instant est égale à la somme de ces deux chiffres.

En fait, la RAM "disponible" est, comme son nom l'indique, disponible pour toute application qui en demanderait l'usage, et est pour l'instant vierge de données.

La RAM "inactive" contient encore des données utilisées par des applications qui n'en ont plus besoin (parce qu'elles ont été quittées par exemple). Mais cette RAM inactive reste elle aussi dispoible pour toute application qui aurait besoin de RAM.

En fait, ça fonctionne comme ça :
Tu lances une application, par exemple Safari. Cette application réserve disons 100 Mo pour son usage personnel. Puis tu quittes Safari. La mémoire qu'il occupait va devenir "inactive" (en bleu sur l'affichage du Moniteur d'Activité). Si tu relances immédiatement (ou peu de temps après) Safari, il va récupérer cette partie de mémoire qu'il venait juste de libérer. Ce qui lui permettra de se lancer plus rapidement que la première fois, puisqu'une partie de ses informations est déjà en mémoire.

Par contre, si tu lances une autre application, cette dernière pourra récupérer l'espace libéré par Safari, effacer cette zone mémoire, et s'en servir pour son propre usage.

Pour plus de détails, je te conseille de faire une recherche sur la gestion de la mémoire virtuelle et de la mémoire physique, le swap, et toutes ces choses appêtissantes.


----------



## lithium (23 Mai 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses et surtout à Brome pour ce petit cours.  De plus grace à ça j'ai pu m'amuser à tester entre plusieurs softs leure gourmandise, et je me suis aperçu entre autre que Safari est moins gourmand que FFX d'ou peut être cette legere difference de rapidité à l'utilisation.

PS: Je parlais bien de konfabulator .


----------



## macarel (23 Mai 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Bon apres avoir fouinner un ti peu dans mon mac (bah oui je debute encore!), je suis tombé sur l'utilitaire moniteur systeme. Ce qui m'a permis de voir que sur ces fameux 512 de RAM il ne merestait vraiment pas bcp de dispo.Ci joint la capture à ce moment là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rose:


----------



## lithium (25 Mai 2005)

Je pense que ta question,  





> Question s^rement bêt, mais iTuneshelper sert à quoi?


  est restée dans la citation. Et je me joins à toi pour la poser.


----------



## brome (25 Mai 2005)

Les processus portant des nom du style "xxxxxxxhelper" sont des daemons, c'est à dire des processus qui tournent en permancence en tâche de fond, et conçus pour réagir à certains évènements, même si l'application dont ils dépendent n'est pas lancée.

Par exemple, le process iCalhelper sert à prévenir l'utilisateur d'un évènement iCal comportant une alarme, et cela même si iCal n'est pas lancé.

Pour iTuneshelper, il me semble que le rôle de ce daemon est d'intercepter l'évènement correspondant à la connexion d'un iPod, et de lancer iTunes en réaction.


----------



## booly (12 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'ai juste une petite question à poser... 
Brome merci pour l'explication de la gestion du system ! Cool !!
J'ai aussi recement observé que j'ai aussi toujours toute la mémoire qui est utilisée ou reservée (tigger, 1Gb RAM) même avec un minimum d'applications qui tournent...
J'ai utilisé le soft "Do I Need More Memory" (http://www.hillmanminx.net/) qui me dis que oui, environ 300 Mb, mais visiblement il fait pas la différence entre la partie réservée et la libre....
Certains proposent d'utiliser macJanitor pour libérer la RAM liée mais si il faut le faire tourner toutes les dix minutes ne me semble pas une solution alors je suis à la limite de craquer et d'offrir à mon mac un peu plus de mémoire en le poussant aux 2Gb max étant donné qu'il semble que c'est une bonne période pour acheter de la RAM, mais je me demande si un tel investissement est nécessaire (je dois remplacer les deux barettes de 512 !! ) car si c'est un défaut du system, même en mettant plus de ram, je vais me retrouver dans le même cas.... non ?? qui peut m'apporter un avis éclairé là-dessus ? Quels sont vos conseils ??   
Est-ce que cette reservation de RAM ou limitation perturbe vraiment le fonctionnement du mac ? Il me semble car il y a souvent la "roue multicolore" qui apparait et il est lent, mais quant à être sûr que ces temps morts sont dus au manque de RAM, j'en sais rien....


----------

